# Is there any statistics here about the oldest active members?



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, I am curious if I can find who are the oldest active members here in WR. There are some statistics about the numbers of messages but how about longest active membership. (Of course I do not mean age). I have made some research & many members dropped out 5-10 years ago. 
Thanks for your cooperation in advance & have a productive day. E.


----------



## mkellogg

I just looked in the database for the 100 "oldest users (accounts)" who have visited since the beginning of this year and also have more than 100 posts.  (Note that there are some who I know don't post much if at all these days, but they still visited the site.) There are some great names in here that I have great memories of. Glad to see that they are still visiting, if not posting!

Here is the list, in order of registration date.
@mkellogg
@elroy
@Marcela
@Gabriel
@gotitadeleche
@Masood
@araceli
@jean1938
@belén
@beri
@Fernando
@Lems
@Paulfromitaly
@lauranazario
@barryglick
@KYRIOS
@Philippa
@zebedee
@el pelon
@Samaruc
@Carmencita
@temujin
@ayed
@Adriana_Italy
@scandalously in love
@drugo
@danalto
@Mick
@albertop9
@azz
@timpeac
@k-in-sc
@Ralf
@onthebass
@Bilis
@beatrizg
@zeppo
@fsabroso
@sergio11
@carrieaa
@kotosquito
@AnnieF
@Oros
@Vicsande
@ikester
@Lizajoy
@cubaMania
@jmx
@Dr J
@Jean-Michel Carrère
@Douglas
@cornile
@dagoberto
@Zanos
@Eugin
@Lex
@asm
@LV4-26
@kuleshov
@le chat noir
@utopia
@amikama
@rainbow
@crisstti
@Alundra
@cirrus
@cecil
@Chevere33
@Yul
@rauda
@JazzByChas
@perrodelmal
@Kelly B
@federica
@ronmagnuson
@fenixpollo
@Bubilay
@Garbo
@laratri
@djb
@chaves
@domybest
@panjandrum
@Carolina Rocío
@Vanda
@Madame Tut
@nanel
@Luder
@shamblesuk
@Lamb67
@Jaén
@Gi-Gi
@Choni
@Anita hk
@Mack&Mack
@nic456
@cantupete3
@prof d'anglais
@undern
@Senordineroman

I see that they almost all registered in the forums' first year (2004-2005).


----------



## jazyk

Me: July 14, 2006


----------



## elroy

mkellogg said:


> @mkellogg
> @elroy


 Nice to see I'm only second to you! 

I registered a mere two weeks after the forums opened (back when there were just a handful of forums), and my member number (184) is only three digits!


----------



## Perseas

elroy said:


> [...] my member number (184) is only three digits!


Do we have a member number?


----------



## elroy

Yup; it indicates the order of your registration date.  You can find it by going to your user profile and checking the number at the end of the URL. 

Yours is 518185 — cool number!


----------



## Gabriel

There is something wrong. I cannot be #4. I am not that old!!!! 

Aug 4, 2004
#248
(Wasn't 2004 a couple of years ago?)


----------



## elroy

Gabriel said:


> (Wasn't 2004 a couple of years ago?)


  Seriously!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Those were fun days when there were only a few of us. Look how we have grown since then! I miss many of those early members who no longer post.


----------

